# Where to find substrate



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

I have an Argentine B&W, and I would normally buy organic cypress mulch. But nowhere, not even Home Depot or Lowes, carries it right now; all they have are blends. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## eddyjack (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Black and White Argentine and I have never used anything but Coconut Fiber. I think you can find it at any pet store. I pay about $18 for 3 bricks of it at a time. I think it is great, I have never wanted to use anything else. It holds moisture really well and I have never had a mold problem. I put 1 brick in a bucket of water, it soaks it up like crazy and expands to about 4 or 5 times the size of the brick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

I use coconut husk for my snakes and fat-tailed gecko, but their cages aren't as big as my gu's, which is 8ft x 4ft. How big is your tegu's cage? Also, my tegu burrows and sleeps in his mulch; would the coconut husk not increase his chances of getting a respiratory infection, since it is so fine?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my cypress at a ranch and feed .. Had to order a pallet 60 bags but got it for less than 4.00 a bag .. Think out of the box and try some mom and pop places.. They are more likely to order some for you ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

You can order it from amazon.com for around $25 /w shipping or get it at your local reptile store. Sometimes Wal Mart carries it as well.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 13, 2010)

I just ordered 5 3-packs of Eco Earth, shipped, for about $25 from Amazon. That'll last me a good six months. 

Amazon.com is GREAT for Powersun bulbs and Eco-Earth, no doubt. I'm yet to find ANY retailer, online or otherwise, that can beat Amazon's prices, reliability, and ordering simplicity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

If you can't find cypress mulch at a hardware store in your area and don't want to pay fifteen bucks for ten quarts of the ZooMed product at your local Petsmart, etc., you might order a 30 lbs. (about 3 cubic feet) bag from the Pro Exotics online store. They charge $30 plus shipping, but that's a better deal than you'll find at any pet store. 

Good on you if you can find it at a feed, gardening, or hardware store for a better price. This is just a decent backup source that's worked for me.

Cheers,

David


----------



## eddyjack (Dec 14, 2010)

I like what Montana said, "think outside the box". I have had no problem with the coconut fiber and that is all I have used. I do believe that we worry far to much about our pets but that is not bad at all, in fact it shows outstanding responsibility. Non the less we worry to much, they know what is best for them we just get to do our best and enjoy having them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone used aspen shavings? What are the cons to that material?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah...doesn't retain moisture well. Plus, I'm guessing the potential impaction issues would suck. But, ANY impaction sucks, for that matter. 

Also, they can't really dig burrows with it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 15, 2010)

A couple of years ago I had to switch our male Blue to aspen because he got impacted eating cypress. I caught him a few times! He nearly died. He's doing OK on aspen but obviously it doesn't hold humidity and you can't add water because it will mold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, I need 32 cubic feet of eco earth; how many bricks should I get?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 15, 2010)

At least 30??


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

If you are talking about core you can get the bricks of coconut at Ace tho it is expensive ... Cyprus is what you want and I would not settle for something else .. You can get it you just have to get someone [a nursery, ranch and feed . flower shop .. ] I was in the same fix as you . I live beyond the sticks .. But I could have a whole pallet 60 big bags for less than four bucks a bag .. I could fill my enclosure only two or three times with core or the reptile bags for the price of the whole pallet .. [Now I have Cyprus forever ] Maybe the place you find to order it for you would split it with you ... I wouldn`t think that Cyprus in Alabama would be that hard to get ... I got it clear up here at the Canadian border ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

I've actually searched at all sorts of places and have not been able to find any. The closest place that will ship to my location is in Florida, and it will cost $250 to ship 16 bags of cypress mulch to me. That is with the bags of cypress only costing $2 a bag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine was less than four bucks with shipping included .. You are on the right track .. Keep trying .. You may be able to ship thirty bags for that ...But you are right its just [dirt ] and they are big bags .. How much is it going to cost to buy the lizard specific stuff and have none left over ??? Sell some ... Sell it for mulch if nothing else .. I would think there would be some reptile enthusiasts in Alabama ... If not what about pet shops ?? They are all in the same boat as you .. Sell it to the pet shop for five bucks a bag ..


----------



## CaseyUndead (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't been able to find it lately at walmart or lowes(now all walmart here has are blends), but I found out that the Ace hardware store here sells it for
about 3 dollars a bag. Check all the little hardware type stores around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Cypress-Bedding-%252d-2-Bag-Twin-Pack.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/ ... -Pack.html</a><!-- m --> is the cheapest I can find it shipped to california. Cost is $10.75 per cu ft with shipping if you buy 4 cu ft at a time. At my local herp store, I pay $28 a cu ft.
----------

UPDATE: I just called my local ACE Hardware and they said they could order a 2 cu ft bag (ACE# 72242) for $4-$5 with shipping to the store. I have to go and prepay at the store before they order it, so I hope that they won't decide it is no longer available once I get there. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## armison89 (Dec 16, 2010)

if you guys ever came to western ny i would tell you to check countrymax where i work it a small chain pet/everything store. my store has about 15 bags of cypress mulch. i just got a 3 cu. ft. bag for 3.50.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Since I cannot find cypress mulch, could I use soil? If so, what kind? Should I mix it with anything?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I gave that some thought ..Having huge mulch piles for the gardens that loamy soil was a thought maybe mix some straw in ??? The word they use for wet dirt is mud and that is what I would think you would end up with ... Talk about bugs of course that`s what makes dirt dirt .. If one was to use potting soil sand and sphagnum moss to my thought would be ok out side where you have drainage.. But in side I would think it would be a smelly mess ...


----------



## eddyjack (Dec 19, 2010)

Coconut Fiber?


----------



## Pikey (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah you get it for 3.50 cuz thats your employee discount it's $6 a bag for the rest of us. 

You know i have applied to that store like 3 times, i dont think they will hire me cuz i'm always pointing out that this animal has MBD or their Lepard Geks are emaciated, or that they should have UVB on the tegu they are selling, or their frogs are died for the past week and on one has cleaned out & that kind of stuff. But they do get alot of different animals & great prices on supplies


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried Walmart or ACe hardware store ? I get mine at Walmart. If you want to you could call some of your local nurserys. Good luck.


----------

